# Hardening Template Edges



## scottgrove (Sep 4, 2016)

Here is a quick tip. When I make my templates with MDF, I harden the edge with CA glue. This make a big difference. The bearing runs much smoother on it.
I made a short 60 second video about this here.
Enoy!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Great trick Scott. Thanks.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks Scott.


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

Interesting, I've used polyurethane for the same purpose but then I have to wait for it to dry, I'll give the CA a go.

Mark


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Good tip but looking at CA glues there are many. Any particular standout for this job?


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

Thank you. I have quite a few MDF templates and jigs and I will CA glue them.


----------



## ScottyDBQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing a great and practical tip.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks Scott great tip


----------



## Flipsaw (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks a lot Scott. Appreciate the tip !


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Mdawson said:


> Interesting, I've used polyurethane for the same purpose but then I have to wait for it to dry, I'll give the CA a go.
> 
> Mark


This was my thought also. I suspect polyurethane is much cheaper than CA glue.


----------



## Gary Lee (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a lot of jigs, so many I have to label them or I forget what it's for. 
The forum is neat to have someone else figger out a better way, and share it. 
Thanks Scott.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Excellent tip Scott, thanks for sharing it!

“Which CA?” The thin, fast setting is probably the right choice, as it penetrates the fibers. As for cheaping out and using poly, remember that poly is a film finish, it is not a penetrating finish, so it will not strengthen the template, but rather leaves about 2mil thick surface film that is easily subject to damage by the bearing or anything else. I would stick with the CA if it was an important template.


----------

